# What do Lemon Blossoms Smell and Taste Like?



## aruzinsky (Oct 19, 2004)

How do they compare with orange blossoms?  I ask because orange blossoms are the only citrus blossoms that are used as food flavoring and I have no idea why because I do not live where citrus grows. Also, I have never seen essential oils from other citrus blossoms for sale.   It seems unlikely to me that orange blossoms should be that special.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

I know that lemon blossoms are used in foods, but I have only witnessed them as a decoration on cakes or pies and various pastries.  I believe Greek foods often find lemon blossoms in the ingredients, but I may be incorrect on that.  Somewhere, my grandmother recorded a recipe for lemon blossom preserves, and I'll try and dig it out for you, if you would wish.

I am incapable of offering a comparison in tastes between Lemon and Orange Blossoms.

Flower blossoms, as an ingredient, are used frequently in cooking in jams and jellies, baked goods, pies and pastries and soups to name a few.  The concern is to find blossoms that are free of pesticides and other chemicals.  Once found, the petals are used almost exclusively.  And obvious exception to that would be rose hips...and I'll be making jelly from those right after the first frost.  Another would be candied, where the entire blossom is "painted" thoroughly with egg whites and thoroughly coated with superfine sugar, then allowed to dry completely (several hours).

I know a couple of people who mix stock petals and nasturtium petals or even chrysanthemum petals in their salads.

Hopefully, all will confirm first whether a flower is poisonous before ingesting....


----------



## aruzinsky (Oct 19, 2004)

Audeo said:
			
		

> I know that lemon blossoms are used in foods, but I have only witnessed them as a decoration on cakes or pies and various pastries.  I believe Greek foods often find lemon blossoms in the ingredients, but I may be incorrect on that.  Somewhere, my grandmother recorded a recipe for lemon blossom preserves, and I'll try and dig it out for you, if you would wish.
> 
> I am incapable of offering a comparison in tastes between Lemon and Orange Blossoms.
> 
> ...



And, hibiscus blossoms are used in Mexican beverages and screwpine blossoms in Indian cooking.

But, the Mideastern countries use rose water and orange blossom water as extracts for flavoring food.  There is no lemon blossom water, no lime blossom water, no grapefruit blossom water, no tangerine blossom water, no citron blossom water, no kumquat blossom water and no uglifruit blossom water.  I got to know why or I will go nuts.


----------



## Audeo (Oct 19, 2004)

Ah, yes, aruzinsky.  I certainly see your point.

I regret my inability to help you with the extracts, but do let me know if I may offer you a referral in the aftermath.

Best of luck!


----------

